# Robinator's Lizardmen army (pics)



## Robinator (Jan 23, 2009)

So this summer I started my first warhammer fantasy army, choosing Lizardmen. In all fairness, I did choose to do them before 8th was released, but let's just say this edition has been good to my Slaan  I have learned a lot about painting in the last year or so, and chose Lizardmen because they would allow me to wash and drybrush an army quickly, while still looking decent. I am more than happy to share colour recipes if you have any questions.

This model is a ton of fun. I modeled all the skinks with pins in their feet, so the can be removed as they die. The priest also has a separate base that the pin fits into, so if the steg dies, he can still run around on foot:









This colour scheme was a bit accidental, but I love how it turned out. No 8th ed lizardmen army should be without one of these guys  I wanted to try out magic in WFB, and boy is a Slaan a good way to throw around spells:









I use him as a Scar Vet in my army, but I think the Chakax model is cool:









I made this guy out of extra parts from my Steg kit, but was pleasantly surprised at how he turned out:









The larger of my two saurus blocks uses spears for extra attacks:









Nice block of Saurus with Hand Weapons, to get the parry save for extra survivability:









I usually play these guys as chameleons, even though I have painted them as standard blue skinks:









In my lizzie army, the bigger you are, the darker blue your skin is, hence the cold ones are darker than their saurus riders (and skinks are the lightest of all):









Salamander from my Lizardmen army. I really do like these guys in 8th, but perhaps he is painted a bit too brightly to avoid attracting the attention of opposing generals 









The whole army together:









Comments and feedback welcome,

Robin


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Gotta say you have talent :clapping: i would give you another dose of rep but i have to spread it out before i can.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

DAMN... :shok:

First your Black Legion impresses me and now you show us these! What else can one say but, inspiring and awesome stuff... thanks for sharing these with us!


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That is simply amazing work, I especially like the bone work on the Chakax model. How long roughly has all of this taken you to complete?


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey I really like the bone on Chakax... Would you share how you did it...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very impressive army! Everything is excellently painted and I love how you have done the blue skin in relation to the size of the lizard. The Slaan has got to be my favorite model out of the bunch again his skin being very nicely done. +rep

Apperently I have to spread the love around a little since I just gave you rep for your Black Legion. All the same great models!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb Purple Toad


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Unforgiven302 said:


> DAMN... :shok:
> 
> First your Black Legion impresses me and now you show us these! What else can one say but, inspiring and awesome stuff... thanks for sharing these with us!


Have a search about in the Gallery, his Warmachine stuff is just as good.:grin:

Great work once again Robinator.

Reppage.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are awesome! +Rep


----------



## Robinator (Jan 23, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> DAMN... :shok:
> 
> First your Black Legion impresses me and now you show us these! What else can one say but, inspiring and awesome stuff... thanks for sharing these with us!


As I mentioned in my Black Legion thread, thanks for all the feedback and rep, all good if you need to spread it around 



Master of Sanctity said:


> That is simply amazing work, I especially like the bone work on the Chakax model.





CLT40k said:


> Hey I really like the bone on Chakax... Would you share how you did it...


Thanks for the Chakax love, he is an awesome sculpt, if a bit of a pain to assemble  I think in the end he is missing some of the celebration of colour the other models have, but I was happy with the bone. It is an evolution of the bone you see on the steg and slaan. My current recipe is:

* Basecoat of Dheneb Stone
* Wash with Devlan Mud
* Heavy drybrush of Bleached Bone
* Wash with Gryphonne Sepia
* Light dry brush of Bleached Bone again, usually focusing more towards the tips, sometimes actually painting the tip Bleached Bone (such as on the steg and slaan)



Master of Sanctity said:


> How long roughly has all of this taken you to complete?


Most of the work was during this summer and fall, but I see now I bought my Lizard battalion box in January, so I guess it has been closer to a year than I thought (although I did paint a ton of my Black Legion as well). I used a spray gun to basecoat and wash, then a lot of drybrushing. I created the scheme from the start to be quick.



Viscount Vash said:


> Have a search about in the Gallery, his Warmachine stuff is just as good.:grin:


Thanks... it has been a fun ride transitioning from my first army (Cygnar from Warmachine, which will always be my first love), to 40K CSM, and then Fantasy with my Lizzies. My next army will be Vampire Counts for fantasy, and then maybe Daemons for 40K (since I already have a start on the models).

Cheers,

Robin


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice technique on the bone...... fantastic Lizardmen army Robinator. 

+ Rep


----------

